# Trying to figure out knot



## Wvpaylaker (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm an avid fisherman I know most knots in use but I can't figure out the knot used on the commercial drop rig sold at chain stores on the coast it is a single strand going to snap its crimped at the snap the knot is below the swivel looks like a simple knot and doesn't slip any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

My guess it is a Perfection Loop knot.


----------



## Wvpaylaker (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks tried to deconstruct the knot yesterday that's what I suspected


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

perfection loop...I use this loop for the top of a 2 hook rig, leaving the tag ( which sticks out perpendicular) long (6 to 8 in.) . this is where i tie tie top hook. On the weight end i tie a surgeons loop knot ,leaving the tag end long so as to tie on the bottom hook..learn this rig and you will be fishing in less than 5 minutes.
P.S. learn the DAVY knot .Quick and easy ...i now use it instead of snell when time is tight..


----------



## Wvpaylaker (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks I would much rather tie my own than to use commercial any day more options with type weight quality of line ect. Plus you never run out of gear


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

HStew said:


> perfection loop...I use this loop for the top of a 2 hook rig, leaving the tag ( which sticks out perpendicular) long (6 to 8 in.) . this is where i tie tie top hook. On the weight end i tie a surgeons loop knot ,leaving the tag end long so as to tie on the bottom hook..learn this rig and you will be fishing in less than 5 minutes.
> P.S. learn the DAVY knot .Quick and easy ...i now use it instead of snell when time is tight..


That is almost the River rig.
Same principle, using the tag ends for the hooks, but the RR uses two Dropper Loops for the weight and main line connection.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

dena, this is a drawing


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

calling it a 
'tails on the gate" party. (nissan truck)


----------

